# Manitou umbauen auf 20"



## Schrau-Bär (18. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme hier mal mit einem etwas interdisziplinären Thema.
Diejenigen, die schon etwas länger dabei sind, werden damit was anfangen können.
Leider half mir die Suche nicht weiter.

Ich habe vor, meinem Junior eine gescheite, leichte Federgabel für sein 20" Beinn zu bauen. Dafür will ich die Tauchrohre einer Manitou Sport, M3, M4 oder adäquat (bin noch auf der Suche) auf die entsprechende Länge kürzen, die verbliebenen Stücke aus den Ausfallenden innen ausdrehen und diese mit 2K Industriekleber wieder zusammenfügen.
Hat schon jemand ein ähnliches Projekt realisiert oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand eine entsprechende Gabel für mich (Meine Sammlung möchte ich nur äusserst ungern von der Wand reissen.  )

Grüssle Basti


----------



## svenundjenny (18. November 2010)

Kein Tipp, aber krasse Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (19. November 2010)

Hallo, 

ich denke mit dem kürzen allein ist es nicht getan, die ganzen "Innereien" in den Tauchrohren müssten dann ja auch entsprechend gekürzt werden. Ob man das hinbekommt bezweifle ich stark.
Es gab hier mal jemanden, der hatte eine XC 600 oder 700 gekürzt und die Ausfallenden dann wieder angelötet oder geschweisst. Schau dir die Marzocchi mal an, da bietet sich die Möglichkeit eher. 


MfG


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. November 2010)

Deshalb hätte ich am liebsten eine M Sport, weil ich bei dieser lediglich noch die Standrohre und die Halteschrauben kürzen und zwei oder zweieinhalb Elastomere herausnehmen müsste.

Ich hab noch eine XC 700, die abgeflachten Tauchrohre mit der Lochung unten könnte man einfach absägen und neue Ausfallenden dranfeilen, das hab ich auch schon mal gesehen, aber zum einen ist die Gabel recht schwer, zum anderen spricht die Luftfederung nicht besonders sauber an.

Wenn ich soweit bin, werde ich Bilder posten.

Gruss
Basti


----------



## El Papa (19. November 2010)

Ich habe ähnliches bei einer AMP gemacht. Funktioniert gut.



Die alten Manitous hatte ich damals auch auf meiner Wunschliste, habe aber keine bekommen. Ich würde allerdings nicht die Tauchrohre kürzen, sondern in der Länge lassen und nur die Ausfallenden nach oben legen. Bevor es Anfragen regnet, die Gabel ist seit einigen Jahren verkauft .


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. November 2010)

Wow, Chapeau!

Sieht sehr edel aus ! Ist das auch 20" ?
Ich habe vor Jahren mal eine Manitou Sport (glaubich war's) für mein damaliges Liegerad wie Du beschrieben hast auf 20" umgebaut, indem ich einfach zwei Stücke Alu-Flachmaterial in die Ausfallenden geschraubt habe und diese mit einem passenden Winkel, einem rund angepassten Stück Kunststoff und einer Schlauchschelle wieder am Tauchrohr befestigt habe.
Das hat zwar prima funktioniert, sah aber auch recht gebastelt aus.





Mein Problem ist auch, dass die Original Isla-Gabel sehr kurz baut und ich daher die Gabel vom Federweg her auf etwa 30-35mm reduzieren möchte.
Ausserdem soll es ja einen sauberen Eindruck machen.
Ich habe übrigens von einem Kumpel eine Sport in 1" Ahead angeboten bekommen, also genau was ich suche.  Leider sehe ich Ihn erst an Nikolausi, aber das Rad soll ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. November 2010)

...und bevor irgendwelche blöden Kommentare kommen : es war im Jahre 97, ich war jung und brauchte das Geld !


----------



## argh (20. November 2010)

Ist doch lässig. Lieber ordentlich gebastelt als mies funktionierende Grossserie.


----------



## BikerDad (22. November 2010)

jetzt habe ich das auch mal verstanden, ist sicher eine coole Lösung die funktioniert, auch wenn du von anderen Radwegsmitbenutzern sicher nur ein Kopfschüttel ernten wirst und dich fragen lassen musst ob dies hält.

Zum Kleber muss ich sagen, dass der UHU ( Endfest ), welchen ich benutzt habe um die Ausfallenden wieder einzukleben 1a hält. Die Fläche welche geklebt wird ist ja gross genug, nur schön aushärten lassen.


MfG Dirk


----------



## Siwi (12. Dezember 2010)

Vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich eine Marzocchi XC 700 und eine XCR auf 20 Zoll kürzen lassen. Die Gabeln sind zwar von Haus aus überdämpft, aber mit einem 2,5 er Öl funktionierts durchaus akzeptabel (Die Abfahrt vom Tremalzo über den Passo Rocchetta nach Riva mit den 20 Zöllern war damit jedenfalls kein Problem!).
Die Gewichtsanpassung ist als reine Luftgabel einfach.
Man könnte sicher durch ändern der Ölbohrungen noch eine Verbesserung erreichen.
Die XCR ist noch eingebaut, die XC 700 liegt bei mir im Keller. Leider hat ein Standrohr eine Macke und dadurch ist sie ölundicht. Ist aber einzel austauschbar, da in der Brücke nur geklemmt. Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 1600 g.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (13. Dezember 2010)

Siwi schrieb:


> Vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich eine Marzocchi XC 700 und eine XCR auf 20 Zoll kürzen lassen. Die Gabeln sind zwar von Haus aus überdämpft, aber mit einem 2,5 er Öl funktionierts durchaus akzeptabel (Die Abfahrt vom Tremalzo über den Passo Rocchetta nach Riva mit den 20 Zöllern war damit jedenfalls kein Problem!).
> Die Gewichtsanpassung ist als reine Luftgabel einfach.
> Man könnte sicher durch ändern der Ölbohrungen noch eine Verbesserung erreichen.
> Die XCR ist noch eingebaut, die XC 700 liegt bei mir im Keller. Leider hat ein Standrohr eine Macke und dadurch ist sie ölundicht. Ist aber einzel austauschbar, da in der Brücke nur geklemmt. Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 1600 g.



Danke, Siwi, aber wie schon erwähnt habe ich auch noch eine XC700 im Keller.
Die Manitou ist fast fertig, leider komme ich nur in den Mittagspausen dazu, daran weiterzuarbeiten, aber ich denke Ende der Woche bin ich soweit.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich die Gabel um soviel kürzen muss.
Ich musste aus Stand- und Tauchrochen jeweils etwa 70 mm rausschneiden. 
Fotos folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (15. Dezember 2010)

So, es ist soweit, heute ist sie fertig geworden.
All jenen, denen so etwas auch im Kopf steckt, sei hiermit gesagt, dass es technisch nicht allzu anspruchsvoll ist, sofern man das nötige Werkzeug hat.
Zunächst muss die Gabel natürlich komplett zerlegt und entfettet (das macht die Sache wesentlich spassiger) werden.
Auf der Drehbank spannt man die losen Tauchohre am Ausfallende ein und sticht zunächst die Tauchrohre auf das passende Mass ab. Anschliessend wird aus den Ausfallenden das noch eingeklebte Stück Tauchrohr vorsichtig ausgedreht.
Nun kann man alles nochmals entfetten, das gekürzte Tauchrohr unten anrauhen und neu ins Ausfallende einkleben (Technicoll).
Am besten vorher die Gabelbrücke montieren und eine alte Nabe in beide Ausfallenden spannen, damit's fluchtet.
Anschliessend legt man sich auf einen Federweg fest (in meinem Fall 40mm) und kürzt entsprechend die Standrohre.(oben, gell !!)
Zum Schluss die alten, garantiert bockharten Elastomere gegen neue oder gegen ein adäquates Federutensil - ich hab Stahlfedern aus dem Industriebereich genommen - austauschen. (Ich hätte bei den Fliegengewichten auch keine Bedenken lediglich in einem Gabelholm Federelemente zu verbauen) 
Ein hochdämpfendes Fett aus dem Automobilinterieurbereich schmiert und dämft gleichzeitig die Schaukel.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (15. Dezember 2010)

Schade nur um den schönen Schriftzug


----------



## wintermute (19. Dezember 2010)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:


> Zum Schluss die alten, garantiert bockharten Elastomere gegen neue oder gegen ein adäquates Federutensil - ich hab Stahlfedern aus dem Industriebereich genommen - austauschen. (Ich hätte bei den Fliegengewichten auch keine Bedenken lediglich in einem Gabelholm Federelemente zu verbauen)
> Ein hochdämpfendes Fett aus dem Automobilinterieurbereich schmiert und dämft gleichzeitig die Schaukel.



Hallo,

das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich möchte die Federgabel am 20 " meines Kleinen auch sensibler machen. Ich habe aber keine Idee, welche Federhaerte ich nehmen kann. Ein Suchen im Netz nach Läden, die Federn anbieten verwirrt mehr, als das es hilft. die vielen Parameter, der bestellbaren Federn sind einfach zuviel Auswahl. 
Ich haette jetzt einfach den Durchmesser und die Länge der existierenden feder genommen aber eine ungleich geringere federhärte. Aber nur welche?
Welche hast Du genommen? und wo hast Du gekauft?
Oder welche anderen Parameter wären noch zu beachten?
Und welches Schmiermittel hast Du genommen. Und gibts es das auch in halbwegs kleinen Mengen käuflichzu erwerben?

Danke für die Hilfe

Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Schrau-Bär (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Thomas, 

Die genaue Bezeichnung des Fettes kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber die gibt es nur in 1l Gebinden. Oder eben als Muster. Frag mal bei Klüber Schmierstoffe ( www.klueber.de ). Ich glaub der Name ist irgendwas mit Klübersynth oder so.

Die Federhärte lässt sich recht einfach bestimmen : 
Gewicht des Kindes + 10-20% ist in etwa die Maximalbelastung für die Federgabel (sofern die Lütten noch nicht gar so wild fahren) 
Mal angenommen Dein Junior wiegt 30 Kilo, dann sollte die Gabel bei 35 Kilo oder 350N Belastung den gesamten Federweg ausnützen.
bei 100mm Federweg wäre das eine Federkonstante von 35N/cm (bei nicht-progressiver Kennlinie und Feder in EINEM Gabelholm. Bei zwei Federn freilich die Hälfte.

Schau mal bei www.Gutekunst.de dort kannst Du genau Durchmesser, Länge und Konstante auswählen und sicher kostenlose Muster bestellen. Ich hatte meine damals von einem Spengler als Meterware bekommen.

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Koe (23. Dezember 2010)

hallo schrau-bär,

vielen dank für die beschreibung und die fotos dazu. sehr schön geworden die manitou.

vlt. versuche ich das auch mal. zumindest hat mir dein beitrag mut gemacht.

gruß stefan


----------



## wintermute (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Schrau-Bär,

danke für Deine erklaerenden Worte.
Jetzt wo man es liest, kommen die Erinnerungen an den Physikuntericht und die Mechanik wieder, Da war doch was mit der Federkonstante. ;-)
Ich werde es mal so probieren wie Du es beschrieben hast. 
Mal schauen wie es funktioniert. Werde dann auf jeden Fall hier berichten.

Vielen Dank nochmal
Viele Grüsse und erholsame Festtage

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (16. Mai 2011)

Was wiegt eigentlich die Gabel (original und gekürzt)?


----------



## Padex (24. Mai 2022)

Feine Arbeit! Das Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Hellspawn (24. Mai 2022)

Padex schrieb:


> Feine Arbeit! Das Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren...


ob es die Gabel nach 11 Jahren noch gibt? Das Kind zumindest dürfte mittlerweile raus gewachsen sein.


----------

